# For Those who quit is there anything Uber can do to lure you back?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

For me they would have to raise rates to $2.50 a mile and 50 cents a minute. Guarantee me $10 an hour for every hour online. Pay me 75% of all fares that are collected from pax. Change the rating system. Only allow stops are our discretion. people have to request the stop in the app and can't rate you if you refuse and stops are $2 plus $1 a minute. Change the rating system so that drivers can dispute 1s and have them removed and can keep driving with a 4.0. Also allow tipping in the app and encourage cash tips.

Since this would never happen, no they can't do anything to lure me back.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> For me they would have to raise rates to $2.50 a mile and 50 cents a minute. Guarantee me $10 an hour for every hour online. Pay me 75% of all fares that are collected from pax. Change the rating system. Only allow stops are our discretion. people have to request the stop in the app and can't rate you if you refuse and stops are $2 plus $1 a minute. Change the rating system so that drivers can dispute 1s and have them removed and can keep driving with a 4.0. Also allow tipping in the app and encourage cash tips.
> 
> Since this would never happen, no they can't do anything to lure me back.


$2.50/mile AND $.50/min? Are you stoned? That's the same as UberX at a constant 4.0 surge.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> For me they would have to raise rates to $2.50 a mile and 50 cents a minute. Guarantee me $10 an hour for every hour online. Pay me 75% of all fares that are collected from pax. Change the rating system. Only allow stops are our discretion. people have to request the stop in the app and can't rate you if you refuse and stops are $2 plus $1 a minute. Change the rating system so that drivers can dispute 1s and have them removed and can keep driving with a 4.0. Also allow tipping in the app and encourage cash tips.
> 
> Since this would never happen, no they can't do anything to lure me back.


Why would they lure you back? They are ever laxing the vehicle and driver standards, and there is a line out the door at the inspection station.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't know about a "line out the door". With all the constant advertising it would seem to indicate a lack of drivers.

Only increased rate would lure me back...sad as I enjoyed fubering around.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

NachonCheeze said:


> I don't know about a "line out the door". With all the constant advertising it would seem to indicate a lack of drivers.
> 
> Only increased rate would lure me back...sad as I enjoyed fubering around.


No lack of income means too many ants on the road. Uber knows it a shitey job that's why drivers are faceless and disposable and replaceable.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> For me they would have to raise rates to $2.50 a mile and 50 cents a minute. Guarantee me $10 an hour for every hour online. Pay me 75% of all fares that are collected from pax. Change the rating system. Only allow stops are our discretion. people have to request the stop in the app and can't rate you if you refuse and stops are $2 plus $1 a minute. Change the rating system so that drivers can dispute 1s and have them removed and can keep driving with a 4.0. Also allow tipping in the app and encourage cash tips.
> 
> Since this would never happen, no they can't do anything to lure me back.


I agree with you Lee239, If uber can't at least treat drivers like true independent contractors i couldn't see myself going back to uber.



Lee239 said:


> No lack of income means too many ants on the road. Uber knows it a shitey job that's why drivers are faceless and disposable and replaceable.


 In my market the quality of drivers and cars have reduced.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> $2.50/mile AND $.50/min? Are you stoned? That's the same as UberX at a constant 4.0 surge.


 I wouldn't be greedy, i'd settle for $2.00 a mile 25c a minute... My cut


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

NachonCheeze said:


> I don't know about a "line out the door". With all the constant advertising it would seem to indicate a lack of drivers.
> 
> Only increased rate would lure me back...sad as I enjoyed fubering around.


In rush hours on the eve they deactivate my driver account, I have a ping from 22 minutes away, (If it's not a teaser ping) I have serious doubt there're enough cars and/or drivers out there in our neighborhood. Some night, I have pings from 29 minutes, then 25, 32 and 30 minutes away when it's my time to call a quit. I'm not sure those pings are just test pings or real demand out there.

Make riders pay for their rating of drivers as it's not cost free. Like one free ride for every 10 5-star ratings and $5 for 1-star a driver. Drivers will received the credit on the rating fee collected and uber will allow to share the rating fee if they are so broke.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I'd come back for those demands and one more big one.

Pay me to fetch. Same mileage/minute rating. See how many insufferable snots want to pay to have me drive X miles to come and get them, and be annoyed that it took me exactly as long to get there as the app told them it would. 

Unreimbursed miles is the biggest loophole of them all. In the city of Indianapolis, I averaged 40% of total miles driven unreimbursed for fetching the pax.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

There isn't a line out the door for drivers. Uber will not survive if they can't get the driverless car on the road. There are more people using uber than drivers available. Drivers are coming constinelty falling out of the pool and less are coming in. 

Face it, this job ain't for most people. There's only a small percentage of the population that would do this and lose money. 

With the economy settling in on a new normal and unemployment down, even though people are making less, they are still working.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> For me they would have to raise rates to $2.50 a mile and 50 cents a minute.


Boom. Ridership just dropped by 60%. No fares for anyone.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Boom. Ridership just dropped by 60%. No fares for anyone.


The first few weeks after the price hike would suck, but once enough people quit it would stabilize.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I picked up a lady passenger recently who is an HR Manager at WalMart. She said that they are actively targeting Uber drivers as potential employees as she said that the feedback they are receiving is that Uber drivers are not making money and want some stability of income as well as benefits. She said that Uber drivers are desired by WalMart as employees as they are used to handling difficult customers, understand customer satisfaction ratings and are punctual and organized and willing to work unsocial hours. She said that they are also offering Uber drivers the opportunity to earn extra money by delivering goods in their cars to customers at the end of their shift. So there is life after Uber......its a glorious Nirvana called Walmart !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> So there is life after Uber......its a glorious Nirvana called Walmart !


Wow, being an Uber driver is so bad that having an entry level position at Walmart is now thought of as a promotion. 
This is almost like trading meth for heroin.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, being an Uber driver is so bad that having an entry level position at Walmart is now thought of as a promotion.
> This is almost like trading meth for heroin.


Unfortunately, you have summed it up accurately !!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I picked up a lady passenger recently who is an HR Manager at WalMart. She said that they are actively targeting Uber drivers as potential employees as she said that the feedback they are receiving is that Uber drivers are not making money and want some stability of income as well as benefits. She said that Uber drivers are desired by WalMart as employees as they are used to handling difficult customers, understand customer satisfaction ratings and are punctual and organized and willing to work unsocial hours. She said that they are also offering Uber drivers the opportunity to earn extra money by delivering goods in their cars to customers at the end of their shift. So there is life after Uber......its a glorious Nirvana called Walmart !


Not buying this story


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not buying this story


Why not? I'm sure a Walmart HR person would tell anyone that. They probably go to homeless shelters and tell them they prefer hiring the homeless because they're self sufficient. Walmart will hire anyone willing to be a slave.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Walmart will hire anyone willing to be a slave.


Now that I can buy. 
But to say they're targeting UBER drivers seems ridiculous.
Who says we're organized and punctual? Many might do this because they're unable to wake up and show up to work on time. Walmart wants this?

Or can't handle having a supervisor. 
Just ask Steveyoungerthanmontana


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I picked up a lady passenger recently who is an HR Manager at WalMart. She said that they are actively targeting Uber drivers as potential employees as she said that the feedback they are receiving is that Uber drivers are not making money and want some stability of income as well as benefits. She said that Uber drivers are desired by WalMart as employees as they are used to handling difficult customers, understand customer satisfaction ratings and are punctual and organized and willing to work unsocial hours. She said that they are also offering Uber drivers the opportunity to earn extra money by delivering goods in their cars to customers at the end of their shift. So there is life after Uber......its a glorious Nirvana called Walmart !


It's understandable. The pay is about the same to start. Only it doesn't go down with time. You might get some health and retirement benefits. You don't have to pay self employment tax. You don't risk your life, driving record, or tickets helping customers. If you stick around over six months, you might get promoted. The big drawbacks are the loss of independence and not having the occasional chance of a big payday. From the company's perpective, they are getting a reliable employee for the reasons you mentioned, except he/she might miss the freedom. Give me a squiggly.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Now that I can buy.
> But to say they're targeting UBER drivers seems ridiculous.
> Who says we're organized and punctual? Many might do this because they're unable to wake up and show up to work on time. Walmart wants this?
> 
> ...


It's true. Ive had two corporate jobs, one of the bosses I almost threw over a desk, and at the other job the boss learned real quick to back off or he might get a knuckles sandwich. Oddly enough I was never fired. Bosses just automatically know I hate them, and will not fraternize with them like the other sheeple.

And then waking up on time just forget about it. Can't stand having to be anywhere early in the morning, luckily I've never really had to very long.

It's true, a boss, discipline, and playing the game is not for everyone, but I think it's such a small percentage that it barely makes an impact. Most people are just happy to fit in to whatever culture they have to.

Looking into starting a business with a friend out here. I think that's the best option for someone like me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> It's true. Ive had two corporate jobs, one of the bosses I almost threw over a desk, and at the other job the boss learned real quick to back off or he might get a knuckles sandwich. Oddly enough I was never fired. Bosses just automatically know I hate them, and will not fraternize with them like the other sheeple.
> 
> And then waking up on time just forget about it. Can't stand having to be anywhere early in the morning, luckily I've never really had to very long.
> 
> ...


And this is why Walmart should look elsewhere


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> $2.50/mile AND $.50/min? Are you stoned? That's the same as UberX at a constant 4.0 surge.


1.9 surge for the per mile rate and 2.5 with the per min.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Lots of prostitutes.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I use to drive 5 days a week sometimes 7 but now I'm down to 5 days a month. It is all about the money and no surge and jumping thru hoops to get a bonus. Pay me $1.75 a mile with no commission taken out and I would drive more but until then I will only drive when I need something that is not in my budget.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

vesolehome said:


> There isn't a line out the door for drivers. Uber will not survive if they can't get the driverless car on the road. There are more people using uber than drivers available. Drivers are coming constinelty falling out of the pool and less are coming in.
> 
> Face it, this job ain't for most people. There's only a small percentage of the population that would do this and lose money.
> 
> With the economy settling in on a new normal and unemployment down, even though people are making less, they are still working.


I stopped by a Meineke Car Service shop for a oil change it also was a Lyft sign up/inspection spot. I was absolutely shocked at all the people with $$$ in their eyes thinking they were going to get rich. What a joke as I set their about a hour they had 3 service bays going just for inspections to sign up these guys. What a scam about every other one got hit with "To pass the inspection you need new wipers" front and back if equipped. So $32 for the inspection and another 30 or 40 for wipers. They would tell them they had to buy them there or they would have to pay for another inspection after replacing them by themselves. What a racket. I felt ILL after seeing all those people with high hopes.
Make $35 a hour, sure.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> I stopped by a Meineke Car Service shop for a oil change it also was a Lyft sign up/inspection spot. I was absolutely shocked at all the people with $$$ in their eyes thinking they were going to get rich. What a joke as I set their about a hour they had 3 service bays going just for inspections to sign up these guys. What a scam about every other one got hit with "To pass the inspection you need new wipers" front and back if equipped. So $32 for the inspection and another 30 or 40 for wipers. They would tell them they had to buy them there or they would have to pay for another inspection after replacing them by themselves. What a racket. I was felt ILL after seeing all those people with high hopes.
> Make $35 a hour, sure.


Thats shitty.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Like many new drivers, I was ignorant starting out. Being XL was my only advantage. 
Last winter was good for the Tips and Tips alone. Many nights would come home with $60 in cash. Now I only drive on weekends for 4 to 8 hours in total. Stick to the bar crowds. 

If Uber were to increase rates and a guarantee price/hour I'd be more inclined to drive more. If they were to provide us qualifying cars instead of using our own, that would change things. Pigs will fly first I'm sure. 

I foresee one of these lawsuits deeming us employees and then more suits to get back pay for min wage, and other things. This is one of the few reasons why I keep mine active.


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

Minimum $5.00 fares. Too many short trips. Tired of driving 10+ minutes for a 5 minute fare.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Wash my ass for two weeks.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

back pay out the ying yang..replace my car..triple the rates with a $10 base fare.....then maybe...


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Have the app decline the request if it is too short, raise the rates, and get rid of the damn rating system that screws people over more than helps.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

If I stop driving it will almost certainly be just because of the pay. I just spend too long between calls and make too little on them. It's too bad the public is not using lyft enough because the pay to drivers is much better with it. I'd be happy to just turn uber off and leave uber xl and lyft on but there are no riders.


----------

